# Salomon Tornado Ti vs Atomic B5i Metron



## canuck (May 18, 2004)

Looking for some advice. Ski mostly groomers, often ice and some fluff in eastern North America. Strong intermediate but very big skier. Looking for an all around ski. Any opinions Salomon Tornado Ti (799$) vs Atomic B5i Metron (699$)? Thanks.


----------

